# speedometer needle is all the way to the right



## 12340987 (Oct 23, 2008)

The trip meter doesn't seem to work either. What could be the problem?

Are these electronic or eddy current?


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

More often then not it seems that the speed sensor goes bad. If your cruise control is not working as well it is most likely the sensor. It is a pretty easy replacement; remove the flex pipe between the air box and throttle body, find the one electrical connection on top of the transmission, undo the connector, remove the one M6 (10mm hex head) bolt and twist to remove it. You can find them on e-bay for @ $50 depending on your engine/transmission or go to a junkyard. Nissan want big $$$'s for a new one.


----------



## 12340987 (Oct 23, 2008)

I have a SOHC with a manual, would speed sensors from the automatic or DOHC work?
Shucks has them for 160, but they look longer than this. There is not a single manual sensor on ebay 









auto









manual


----------



## guinnessmike (Dec 20, 2006)

I am pretty sure the manual and automatic sensors are not the same (different gearing). I am not sure if they the same for the DOCH vs. SOCH though. I bought a sensor for my DOCH 5-speed from a guy with an e-bay name of "streetking408ys" (eBay My World - streetking408ys). He seems to specialize in used Maxima parts. May be worth sending him an e-mail? You can also do a used parts search on google. There are a few websites out there that let you put in a description of the part you want and you will get quotes from junkyards around the country.


----------



## 12340987 (Oct 23, 2008)

Do you have any links for those junkyards?
I used to use them a bit a couple years ago, but now the search results are all polluted.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

does the odometer work?
if yes, then you need a new cluster
if the odometer does not work then it may be the sensor.


----------



## 12340987 (Oct 23, 2008)

odometer, tripmeter and speedometer all don't seem to work. The trip meter works intermittently.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sound like the Speed sensor is bad.
it is located on the top of the transmission.
BEFORE you replace it, push down on the plastic top of it and see if it helps.


----------

